# this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars!



## ATMOS (Jul 28, 2000)

I'll start:
'95 S6 Just hit 85k miles
















































Mods:
-Mihnea chip w/ 3.0bar
-Dahlback intake
-MTM/Bosch sport BPV
-AutoMeter PSI/AF guage(a-pillar)
-Bilstien sports/Eibach pro-kit
-APR Snub mount
-17X8 OZ Nova w/ Kuhmo MX 245/40
-Braided brake lines/ ate SB
-Mintex 
-Redline fluids
-Euro headlights/ blau bulb set
-Clear turns w/ stealth bulbs
-Schroth Ralleye 3 harness
-Tint
CHEERS!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (ATMOS)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1327044


----------



## ATMOS (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (billzcat1)*

gotcha! I had the forum set for only the last 7 days so I didn't see it.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (ATMOS)*

yeah, buy there ain't many of us posting here.
Mostly at http://www.audi-doo-die-world.com and on the s0-cars list.
I started here with my GTI VR6 about 7 years ago


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (ATMOS)*

BTW: nice 95.5


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (ATMOS)*

Nice S6!!! I come from MI as well. I am now living in FL but originally from DET. area. Grand Rapids is nice, I like it there. Tell me how to post a picture and I will post my '93 S4 with stock (monster truck) suspension.

I miss the nice Autobahn-like trip from Det. to Grand Rapids. Ahhh, I miss good old I96.










_Modified by Audiquattroluv2 at 3:01 AM 5-6-2004_


----------



## Tornado S6 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: this forum is dead.... Lets see your UrS cars! (ATMOS)*









mmm tornado red








mmm more tornado red...yeah


----------

